# Hmmmm



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Drinking and working ? 

.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Drinking....no. Rushing and thinking about 100 things at once....probably. Lol my bad bud.

*told ya I had developed a special dislike for that bike, that just goes to prove it 
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff bubba lol .


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

why is the shock on upside down


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

As "odd" as it may be, if you pull/cut the dust covers off so they don't trap crud in that actually a good idea for a mud machine. Keeps muck from getting trapped/left sitting on the shaft/seal and helps them live longer.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

blue beast said:


> why is the shock on upside down


Thats my old brute browland is working on.....i unintentionally did that while I was rushing to try to put it back together to bring to him at Mudaholics. Hate being rushed lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Thats my old brute browland is working on.....i unintentionally did that while I was rushing to try to put it back together to bring to him at Mudaholics. Hate being rushed lol.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Filthy...You!!! I'm "Shocked"...lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup it was me.....hell honestly I was shocked when I seen the pic. I've gotten so used to NOT having to work on my canam that I guess even a task as simple as installing a shock on a brute is too much for me to handle now lol.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

That's hilarious. Great conversation picture.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang, I'm learning from this place after all. I actually saw that before I read the comments. Now Filthy, how does it make you feel that even I knew that?


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

oh comon d your not giving yourself enough credit

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

actually im thinkin i might come down next stampede season with a few boys you might have to come out and show us some trails down there


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Big D said:


> Dang, I'm learning from this place after all. I actually saw that before I read the comments. Now Filthy, how does it make you feel that even I knew that?


Lol, D if you only knew. That bike sat in pieces in my shop for literally 6-8 months. I had lost every ounce of interest in touching it ever again once I bought my renegade this year. It was wasting valuable space and that was all. Browland has been trying to get me to turn loose of it for awhile now and I finally gave in, but the thing was when we finally decided to do something it was only a handful of days before Mudaholics (which is where he picked it up...otherwise it would've been a long haul from tennessee to texas to just pick up a brute), so I rushed to get it ready while I also took care of getting the renegade and rzr ready as well. And not to mention all the extra parts I dug out that went with the brute....browland can tell ya lol, I showed up with a ton of extra crap. 

Am I a little embarrassed?....yes. But stuff happens sometimes lol. I guess I'm gonna have to give browland a beat down for posting that pic up lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm just messing with you. How many times have we seen tires put on backwards, etc. Heck I've been known to put an earring in the wrong ear more than once


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Lol, D if you only knew. That bike sat in pieces in my shop for literally 6-8 months. I had lost every ounce of interest in touching it ever again once I bought my renegade this year. It was wasting valuable space and that was all. Browland has been trying to get me to turn loose of it for awhile now and I finally gave in, but the thing was when we finally decided to do something it was only a handful of days before Mudaholics (which is where he picked it up...otherwise it would've been a long haul from tennessee to texas to just pick up a brute), so I rushed to get it ready while I also took care of getting the renegade and rzr ready as well. And not to mention all the extra parts I dug out that went with the brute....browland can tell ya lol, I showed up with a ton of extra crap.
> 
> Am I a little embarrassed?....yes. But stuff happens sometimes lol. I guess I'm gonna have to give browland a beat down for posting that pic up lol.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Bring it ! I'm probably overdue one lol

No need to be embarrassed, I think you did pretty good in two days time to get one out back together from the frame up and get two other bikes trail ready. And for the rest of ya, he brought that bike assembled and almost another complete brute in pieces lol. Ol' boy had some spare parts I tell ya


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I'll get up with you one day lol, not gonna be today though :bigok:


----------

